# [RISOLTO]mozilla blocca seamonkey e viceversa

## magowiz

sto per aggiornare il sistema passando al nuovo gcc ma non posso dare emerge -e world perchè mozilla mi blocca seamonkey e viceversa, come posso fare per ovviare a ciò?Last edited by magowiz on Sun Sep 03, 2006 2:34 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## comio

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> sto per aggiornare il sistema passando al nuovo gcc ma non posso dare emerge -e world perchè mozilla mi blocca seamonkey e vieversa, come posso fare per ovviare a ciò?

 

aggiusta così:

```

emerge -C mozilla

emerge seamonkey

```

SeaMonkey è l'incarnazione di Mozilla Suite (dopo che questo progetto è stato "concluso").

ciao

----------

## magowiz

il fatto è che non ho nessuno dei due installati. Ho già provato a rimuovere mozilla e a emergere seamonkey, tuttavia quel blocco resta.

----------

## gutter

Puoi postare per favore il risultato del comando:

```
emerge -Dutva world
```

----------

## randomaze

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> il fatto è che non ho nessuno dei due installati. Ho già provato a rimuovere mozilla e a emergere seamonkey, tuttavia quel blocco resta.

 

Prova qualcosa tipo:

```
USE="-mozilla seamonkey" emerge -ep world
```

se vedi che risolve il blocco imposta le use nel make.conf o nella riga corrispondente al pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## magowiz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Puoi postare per favore il risultato del comando:
> 
> ```
> emerge -Dutva world
> ```
> ...

 

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] www-client/mozilla (is blocking www-client/seamonkey-1.0.3)

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -accessibility"

[nomerge      ]  www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1  USE="python -debug -doc -firefox"

[ebuild  N    ]   www-client/seamonkey-1.0.3  USE="crypt gnome ipv6 java -debug -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoroaming -postgres -xinerama -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.5.6 [0.5.5] 304 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3  USE="gnome gtk kde motif"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r6

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r9  USE="-javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobeanutils -nobsh -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojsch -nojython -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -norhino -noxalan -noxerces"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/antlr-2.7.5-r2 [2.7.3] USE="examples% mono% python% -debug% -doc% -nocxx% -nojava% -script% -source%" 1,597 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08 [1.5.0.07-r3] USE="X alsa examples -doc -jce -nsplugin" 48,338 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.14  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode ffmpeg flac hal kde mp3 vcd vorbis -css -debug -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2  USE="X a52 dvdread gtk imagemagick jpeg mmx mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl sse sse2 truetype vorbis xml xvid -3dnow -dv -extrafilters -fame -lzo -mjpeg -network -theora -v4l2"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3 [1.5.2] USE="mmx%" 10 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r16 [2.4.2-r15] USE="gtk% ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls% -mppe-mppc -radius" 727 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.17 [1.15] USE="usb -debug" 179 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-21.4-r4 [21.4-r3] USE="X motif nls -Xaw3d -leim -lesstif -nosendmail" 19,925 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/mono-tools-1.1.11

[nomerge      ]  dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp-0.6

[ebuild  N    ]   www-client/mozilla-1.7.13  USE="crypt gnome ipv6 java ssl truetype -debug -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -xinerama -xprint" 30,381 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/beagle-0.2.8 [0.2.7] USE="evo gtk python -chm -debug -ole -pdf" 1,405 kB

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.4

[nomerge      ]  app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.20-r3  USE="X caps nls -gpg2-experimental -ldap -smartcard"

[ebuild     U ]   app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.5 [1.4.2.2] USE="X curl nls readline usb zlib -bzip2* -ecc -idea -ldap -smartcard -static" LINGUAS="-ru%" 3,017 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.7.0

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.14

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.14-r1 [0.13] 57 kB

[nomerge      ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]          media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11  USE="-doc"

[nomerge      ]           sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4  USE="-build -symlink"

[nomerge      ]            sys-fs/udev-087-r1

[ebuild     U ]             sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r6 [1.12.4-r3] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

[nomerge      ]          dev-java/java-config-1.3.0-r2

[nomerge      ]           dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.10-r3

[ebuild     U ]            app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.20 [0.1.18] USE="python" 63 kB

[ebuild     U ]          x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3 [1.0.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,415 kB

[nomerge      ]           x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]            x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7 [7.0.5] USE="-debug" 130 kB

Total size of downloads: 107,555 kB

```

----------

## magowiz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   il fatto è che non ho nessuno dei due installati. Ho già provato a rimuovere mozilla e a emergere seamonkey, tuttavia quel blocco resta. 
> 
> Prova qualcosa tipo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

niente da fare, mi dice che seamonkey blocca mozilla

----------

## randomaze

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> [blocks B     ] www-client/mozilla (is blocking www-client/seamonkey-1.0.3)
> 
> ...
> ...

 

per risolvere il problema dovresti farcela aggiungendo "firefox" alle use di sistema (o a ephiphany)... in questo modo epiphany userá firefox e non seamonkey e gecko-sharp sará libero di usare mozilla.

Certo, il tuo sistema conterrá una collezione di browser ma a occhio non vedo altre soluzioni.

----------

## magowiz

 *Quote:*   

> per risolvere il problema dovresti farcela aggiungendo "firefox" alle use di sistema (o a ephiphany)... in questo modo epiphany userá firefox e non seamonkey e gecko-sharp sará libero di usare mozilla.
> 
> Certo, il tuo sistema conterrá una collezione di browser ma a occhio non vedo altre soluzioni.

 

perfetto, mi sono accorto che tra le use flag avevo anche mozilla, l'ho sostituito con firefox e il blocco non c'è più. Grazie a tutti!

----------

## magowiz

è ritornato il problema : dando un emerge --update --deep world rispunta fuori il blocco, nelle use flag ho messo -mozilla e firefox ma ciò non risolve il problema. Come posso fare?

----------

## comio

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> è ritornato il problema : dando un emerge --update --deep world rispunta fuori il blocco, nelle use flag ho messo -mozilla e firefox ma ciò non risolve il problema. Come posso fare?

 

guarda se hai anche la use seamonkey attivata (dovrebbe sostituire mozilla).

ciao

----------

## magowiz

ho provato anche con la use seamonkey ma il blocco persiste  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

alcune considerazioni

mozilla e seamonkey sono la stessa cosa. grazie mille che si bloccano a vicenda, cos'altro dovevano fare?

mozilla blocca seamonkey? disinstalla mozilla, no? è un marasma di codice fatto male e non più mantenuto da anni secondo quanto hanno detto i tuo stessi sviluppatori

esiste la USE firefox, ma non esistono le USE mozilla e seamonkey. perché impostare USE a caso quando basterebbe leggere l'outupt di emerge?

esiste la USe forefox perché il supporto alla libreria di mozilla è pesante, fatto male, e per di più obsoleto. perché accanirsi ad usare roba vecchia che non funziona

non mi sembrano ragionamenti così complessi.

----------

## magowiz

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mozilla blocca seamonkey? disinstalla mozilla, no? 

 

il fatto è che non ho mozilla installato ma seamonkey

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> esiste la USe forefox perché il supporto alla libreria di mozilla è pesante, fatto male, e per di più obsoleto. perché accanirsi ad usare roba vecchia che non funziona
> 
> 

 

infatti ho provato anche a mettere solo la use firefox ma il risultato non cambia, emerge vuole installare mozilla che è bloccato da seamonkey

----------

## .:chrome:.

l'hai messa dove?

vedrai che se dai il comando USE="firefox" emerge -uDN world -ptv non verrà più installato mozilla né gecko-dsk, ma firefox che NON collide con seamonkey

----------

## magowiz

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> l'hai messa dove?

 

nel file /etc/make.conf , insieme a tutte le altre use

 *Quote:*   

> vedrai che se dai il comando USE="firefox" emerge -uDN world -ptv non verrà più installato mozilla né gecko-dsk, ma firefox che NON collide con seamonkey

 

mi spiace smentirti ma :

```

# USE="firefox" emerge -uDN world -ptv

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] www-client/seamonkey (is blocking www-client/mozilla-1.7.13)

[nomerge      ] net-im/ekiga-2.0.2  USE="dbus gnome sdl -avahi -debug -doc"

[ebuild   R   ]  dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.1  USE="alsa ipv6 oss sdl ssl v4l xml -debug -ieee1394 -ldap* -sasl -v4l2" 1,450 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/elinks-0.10.6  USE="X ftp gpm guile ipv6 javascript nls perl samba ssl zlib -bzip2* -debug -finger -gnutls -gopher -idn* -lua -nntp -ruby" 2,339 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/realtime-lsm-0.8.5-r1  11 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -accessibility"

[ebuild   R   ]  gnome-extra/yelp-2.14.2-r2  USE="firefox* -debug" 756 kB

[ebuild   R   ]  www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1  USE="firefox* python -debug -doc" 3,515 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3  USE="gnome gtk kde motif"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r6

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r9  USE="-javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobeanutils -nobsh -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojsch -nojython -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -norhino -noxalan -noxerces"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/antlr-2.7.5-r2 [2.7.3] USE="examples% mono% python% -debug% -doc% -nocxx% -nojava% -script% -source%" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/ddd-3.3.11

[ebuild   R   ]  sci-visualization/gnuplot-4.0-r1  USE="X png readline svga -doc -emacs -gd* -ggi -pdf -plotutils -xemacs" 2,110 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/mono-tools-1.1.11

[nomerge      ]  dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp-0.6

[ebuild  N    ]   www-client/mozilla-1.7.13  USE="crypt gnome ipv6 java ssl truetype -debug -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -xinerama -xprint" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 10,182 kB

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

evidentemente la tua conf ha qualche problema

hai detto che usi mozilla. beh, se sei contento usalo.

allora ti chiedo: chi vuole seamonkey? perché non cerchi quello che vuole fartelo installare e gli fai il mazzo tanto?

oppure se è già installato, perché non provi a disinstallarlo?

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao!

Anche io ho un problema simile (l'ho scoperto ora perche non sono mai a casa). Il punto è che gecko-sharp vuole installare mozilla perche non è ancora stato aggiornato:

```
[...]

DEPEND=">=dev-lang/mono-1.0

        =dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-1.0*

        www-client/mozilla"

[...]

```

Non l'ho provato perche non ho tempo di aggiornare (devo ripartire), ma 90 su 100 se modifichi l'ebuild di gecko-sharp così e te ne crei una versione da overlay non dovresti avere problemi: 

```

DEPEND=">=dev-lang/mono-1.0

        =dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-1.0*

        www-client/seamonkey"
```

ciao Nic

PS ho trovato un bug a riguardo... ho letto veloce, ma forse gecko-sharp verrà rimosso, o comunque ci sono problemi a compilare se non basato su mozilla. dai un'occhiata qui https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137665 prima di fare quel che ti ho detto...

----------

## magowiz

 *Quote:*   

> Non l'ho provato perche non ho tempo di aggiornare (devo ripartire), ma 90 su 100 se modifichi l'ebuild di gecko-sharp così e te ne crei una versione da overlay non dovresti avere problemi

 

hai ragione, ho modificato le ebuild di gecko-sharp e tutto è andato a posto, però a essere onesti avrebbero dovuto modificarlo nel portage ufficiale.

----------

## magowiz

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> evidentemente la tua conf ha qualche problema
> 
> hai detto che usi mozilla. beh, se sei contento usalo.

 

forse non ci siamo capiti: io ho installato seamonkey, tuttavia emerge vuole (o meglio voleva dato che ora ho risolto) installare mozilla.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non ci eravamo capiti: i ruoli erano invertiti, ma alla fine la soluzione è quella che ti ho detto io

varrebbe forse la pena di verificare se quel gecko-sharp è una cosa di cu hai reale necessità o se si può fare a meno

----------

